# Korg Monologue



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2016)

Mono version of the Minilogue, Can run on batteries, 5 colors. How cute. $299 usd.

http://www.korg.com/us/products/synthesizers/monologue/


----------



## AllanH (Nov 2, 2016)

That's a good name! Interesting idea - looking forward to details about the new filter and other improvements. I can even color coordinate with my Kurzweil


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweetwater review


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 4, 2016)

This is intriguing and at a relatively attractive price. I also like the fact that it can play off batteries.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going to give Korg some free marketing: When they make a version with a vocoder, they can name it dialogue!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2016)

Hardware Vocoders have really been forgotten these past years. The Zynaptiq Orange is still my favorite v.i. The new Izotope didnt do much for me. The XILS Labs looks interesting it's based on the old EMS.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 10, 2016)

Monologue Review
https://www.attackmagazine.com/reviews/gear-software/korg-monologue/

SURVIVE check out the Monologue


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 13, 2016)

A good walkthrough here


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

there is some bite in that little thing.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 29, 2016)

When I feel that I wanna go my first hardware I'm def gonna look Mini And Monologue up, love that you can choose color etc and it goes down to low E instead of the classic C's, and ofc the price.
Bass station 2 is a popular one but I love KORG as a brand, the v.i Polysix, damn. U just gotta love that. 
Meeting one irl and play with it, I think I'll propose to miss Polysixx haha!


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 29, 2016)

ps buds, how does it compete to the Mini?
Mono seems like a really good starter one to have, just for the feeling or going hardware and use your fingers and play on the synth's knobs rather than inside your daw.

Looking at some models...of these ones, which would give the most pleasure, different sounds, cool effects (Mono is newer seems cooler and much to do) etc?
Korg Monologue
Microkorg XL
Roland JD-Xi
Roland System1
Love to play keys and the synth makes an arp out of them etc.
Will take my time look for reviews and good videos, this is only for future purchases, nothing at the moment since I have many software synths to learn and get my fingers on, but always cool with a mini hardware one to play around and switch to.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

This video talks about some of the differences between the minilogue and the monologue at the beginning


----------



## AllanH (Nov 29, 2016)

Korg has just posted a series of 4 detailed videos:


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2016)

You just can't help think that Korg would have sold a ton of these if they were out in time for Christmas


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 30, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You just can't help think that Korg would have sold a ton of these if they were out in time for Christmas



They'll sell a ton regardless.


----------

